# Vengeance of an Assassin Blu-ray Giveaway Discussion Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Vengeance of an Assassin Blu-ray Giveaway Rules and Discussion Thread*








*Well Go USA* and *HTS* have teamed up for another Blu-ray Giveaway to pad one lucky member's Blu-ray collection! This time, we are giving away the feature film _Vengeance of an Assassin_, due to be released April 14,2015. This action-packed last film from legendary director and fight choreographer Panna Rittikrai features Dan Chupong as an assassin who finds himself betrayed and exposed to the business's deadliest killers. 

We will host a _Vengeance of an Assassin_ DVD Giveaway contest on Facebook during the week of April 13th. Check-in on Facebook (Tuesday, April 14, 11:30 EST) for more information! 







*Qualifications for the giveaway*:

Qualifications:

Qualification period is from _*April 3, 2015 through April 14, 2015*_.
A random drawing to select the winner from the qualified entries will be held during the week of April 13, 2015.
You must be a registered member as of April 1, 2015 to qualify.
You must have 5 posts during the qualification period. No post padding (25 word minimum per post)!
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway by using the *Vengeance of an Assassin Blu-ray Giveaway Qualification Thread*!
Winner of this Blu-ray Contest is not eligible to win the above mentioned _Vengeance of an Assassin_ DVD Giveaway Contest on Home Theater Shack's Facebook Feed, but Members are eligible to enter both contests.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

SHIPPING: Shipping is covered for U.S. addresses only (CONUS - lower 48 only). If you live elsewhere you must provide a CONUS address for shipping.


Best of luck... :T

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

The review is now up for those wanting my thoughts on the subject before entering in the giveaway!

Vengeance of an Assassin - Blu-ray Review


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

No Qualified entires? 

Free movie! Come get it!


----------

